# Shows that I really really hate (And that I've seen all the episodes of)



## Liseran Thistle (May 20, 2019)

(This post is just me venting about shows I dislike so there are spoilers, and it won't make sense for the most part.)

Okay so when you don't have cable, the network pretty much just reruns entire shows for people to watch, and most of the time it'll be sitcoms from a few years ago, or crime shows that have already ended. 

The CW, while known mostly for its terrible reboots, also has a history of just showing old sitcoms that have already finished. Most notably How I Met Your Mother, The Last Man Standing, Two and  a Half Men, and (The one I hate the most) Rules of Engagement. 

I hate these shows because they have horrible jokes, some of which are just in such bad taste I have to wonder who actually wrote the episodes. The characters will always have some kind of interesting thing about them that makes you want to finish the show, but this fails so hard whenever the writers get it into their heads to write serious episodes where the characters go through major changes. They will also always have horrible endings, and while Last Man Standing is still making episodes, the show just isn't good in my opinion and I really don't like it. 

I watched the ending of Rules of Engagement and the only thing I could think was "Thank God its over."

How I Met your Mother had the worst ending out of all of these shows, seeing how they literally spend the entire series hyping up the mystery behind the girl with the Yellow Umbrella, but Ted Mosbey is such an unlikable character that I really don't want him to be happy. It's especially terrible when he ends up with Robin anyway even after hyping this girl up to be amazing, it made me feel like I wasted a whole bunch of time for nothing. AND I DID. 

Two and Half Men is a hard show to sit through because everyone in the show is such an unlikable asshole that you can't empathize with them in anyway. I know a lot of people would say their least favorite character from that show would be Charlie, but personally my least fave character was always Allen. Mainly because he's a creepy, spineless, manipulative leech who will find anyway he can to mooch off of others. He's a grown ass man, and he can't even try to find the time to make more money to afford a place of his own, so he just stays at his brothers place. His wife isn't any better either seeing how she's an insufferable witch who also mooches off of other people. She's also so intolerably whiny I have to wonder what Allen even saw in her to begin with, seeing how everytime Allen even so much as breathes wrong in her direction she has something to say about it.


----------



## KD142000 (May 20, 2019)

Never seen any of those (but I certainly won't be bothering to!).

I could go on and on about shows I hate or just don't find to be as good as people claim them to be.

BBC One's 'comedy' Ghosts is on right now...and it's so unfunny, it hurts.

The Inbetweeners is another one that just isn't funny (to me, anyway). Thing is, someone once asked me to go watch it and I said 'I wouldn't find it funny, sorry'.
Then they had the nerve to say 'If I don't laugh at it, I can't laugh at anything'.
I don't laugh cos it's not funny to me. I find plenty of other things funny....just not that.


----------



## Tazmo (May 20, 2019)

.......I dont have tv so I wouldn't know...


----------



## dragon-in-sight (May 21, 2019)

There are several TV shows I hated aswell:

*The Walking Dead -* The Zombi scenario is overused and doesn't contribute anything interesting to the world. The Focus is solely on the survivers and the interaction between them. It's all just about drama, and almost feels like a soap opera with undead.
*
Stargate: Universe -* The show was a massive departure from the original franchise tone. Where Stargate SG1 and Atlantis, was a lighthearted show about heros and adventures in space. SGU was to dark and serious. And even there was some potential for an interesting Plot, they didn't progressed on it putting there focus to much on the charackters, which were mostly unlikable.
*
Startreck Discovery -* It had the same overall problem like SGU, but was even worse. This show defiled Startreck so much that it nothing in common with it besides of the name. It's a dark and hopeless universe filled with unlikable charackters und unnessesarry redesigns. What they did with the klingons was just horrible. And it's just unbelivable how someone could destroy a well established brand so much. For me this show wasn't startreck at all.
*
The remake of Battlestat Galactica -* The old series was a good memmory from the past. But the remaked also destryed everything that was good about the original. The setting was to dark und almost fest like starship troopers. There was no real plott besides Men fleeing from Cylons. The rest was just drama and intrigues again. On top of that I didn't liked the way the show sold out topics like torture and violence against prisoners. The show used the same justifications like the bush administration used to justify the water boarding in guantanamo. This was just disgusting and made me wanna vomit.


----------



## Tec (May 21, 2019)

*Stargate: Universe - *I agree, kill me, didn't seen whole series tho*.*


----------



## TallmanClay (May 21, 2019)

Totally feel this. I've also seen a lot of CW stuff that I hated but finished just because I'd started it. 

But the one worth mentioning is *Supernatural. *I kept hearing about it on tumblr and watched about seven seasons of it waiting for it to get good. Then one day it clicked that, wait a minute, there is no getting good.

*Dr. Who. *I don't think it's a bad show. I just hate time travel and I have always known that I hated time travel but I watched up until Matt Smith anyway.

There's more, and one that I have actually seen all the episodes for, but I can't remember right now.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 21, 2019)

Rules of Engagement is the worst "Best friends in a cafe together" TV show I've ever seen because it's impossible to see any of the characters as actual friend.

Jeff is a sexist, bigoted asshole whose whole purpose in the show is to be the alpha or whatever bullshit the writers have come up with for him. Whenever he's in a scene with any of his other male friends all he ever does is make fun of them, or insinuate that they're gay for having slight feminine qualities. He'll sometimes say something really fucking racist, and then Avery will just pat him lightly on the shoulder as if that's supposed to admonish him for saying something so gross.

Russel Dunbar is like a weird ripoff of Barney Stenson, but the only reason anyone even liked Barney was because Neil Patrick Harris was such a charismatic actor. The dude playing Russel has no charisma, and I just wanna punch him in the face. 

There's a character whose whole thing is that he's dumb and handsome and thats about it. His girlfriend pretty much admits that the only reason she even dated him was because he looked nice.

And then there's Timmy the secretary who the show will only use as a punchline for horribly racist jokes, often made by Russel, about Indian and Native American people. Timmy is also the butt of many Emasculating and homophobic jokes made by Jeff, and the show has this awful running gag that Timmy and Russel are gay because "Haha Timmy has a funny accent and he's kind of feminine, he must be gay!" 

And while all of this is going on, the show writers want me, the viewer, to believe these people are all lifelong friends. Say what you will about How I Met Your Mother, that show actually felt like a group of life long friends, and none of the bickering and petty remarks ever went as far as straight up calling other people gay, or insulting their entire culture. The cast of RoE are nothing like that, it's like they're only staying around each other because some unnatural force demands it.


----------



## RossTheRottie (May 21, 2019)

I'm a night person. The present is a good time for this because of endless streaming, but back in the day of basic cable options were much more limited. This is why I've seen every single episode of Married With Children and I am unable to remain rational when I explain how much I hate that show. It's bad and the people that made it should feel bad, really bad. As an example of the lazy, shabby, slovenly way they made that show, they used a shot from the movie Vacation in the opening where you can clearly see the Family Truckster.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (May 28, 2019)

Has there been a single sitcom made after 2000 that's actually any good?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (May 28, 2019)

WeaselWarrior said:


> Has there been a single sitcom made after 2000 that's actually any good?



The Big Bang Theory springs to mind!

Their's a reason the leads became tv's highest paid actors!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (May 28, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> The Big Bang Theory springs to mind!
> 
> Their's a reason the leads became tv's highest paid actors!



I don't actually like the Big Bang Theory. I know people really like it, but I don't find it funny. In fact, I think it has the same issues as rules of engagement because I can't honestly see anyone in the show as lifelong friends who have lived together, not when every five seconds they're making the same racist and homophobic jokes about the indian guy and his friend. I don't think leonard is a good person, and I don't like sheldon very much because the show never goes out of its way to explain why he's such an asshole to everyone. Penny is, somehow, the only character who seems like an actual person with faults and positive qualities. She has enough faults that balances out the good qualities of her, and none of those bad qualities she has ever goes so far as "she's kind of lazy." I don't appreciate the creepy borderline sexual harassment she brushes off from the rest of cast, I think its gross. Its like the writers wanted to be so relatable with the nerd humour that they forgot not to make their characters creepy, bigoted assholes with no reason for being the way they are. 

I do have to admit tho the people playing the roles are very talented actors, I just think the show they got cast in sucks.


----------



## RossTheRottie (May 28, 2019)

WeaselWarrior said:


> Has there been a single sitcom made after 2000 that's actually any good?



Sure there has. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia is brilliant, Community cleverly charms its way into your heart, Brooklyn Nine-Nine is really good in the earlier seasons, Parks and Rec has lovable characters and endless rewatchability, and Curb Your Enthusiasm is probably one of the funniest TV shows I've ever seen.


----------



## WeaselWarrior (May 28, 2019)

RossTheRottie said:


> Sure there has. It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia is brilliant, Community cleverly charms its way into your heart, Brooklyn Nine-Nine is really good in the earlier seasons, Parks and Rec has lovable characters and endless rewatchability, and Curb Your Enthusiasm is probably one of the funniest TV shows I've ever seen.


I have to admit, I have never seen any of those shows, but I have heard good things about Sunny and CYE in particular. I might check them out when I have the time. Thanks


----------



## David Drake (Jun 17, 2019)

There are no shows I "hate" that I've watched a lot of. Only shows I used to like that I gradually grew to dislike.

I used to absolutely love Big Bang and HIMYM. But I found myself souring to Big Bang as my opinion of mainstream geek culture and its constant negativity soured. HIMYM I maintain was good until the last ten minutes of the last episode, where it was very clear a sad ending was shoehorned in to fit a plan that the story had evolved away from years and years ago, and that kind of ruined the entire thing for me.

Ren and Stimpy was good for exactly two seasons. The post John K Games episodes? Completely missed the point. The John K only Adult Party Cartoon? Toooooo faaaaar. And even those two glorious seasons where everything worked are hard to watch after finding out the full extent of how garbage a person John K really is.

The Pokémon anime was my first exposure to the franchise I love so much and I will always thank it for that, but I can't bear to watch any of it anymore (I mean, Team Rocket is still the best, but everyone else...)

I used to love Sherlock until it became apparent to me that Steven Moffat is good at setups but terrible at payoffs when he's not restricted to single episodes (Matt Smith and Peter Capaldi mostly save Moffat's run on Doctor Who for me, but main plot episodes don't age as well and "Angels in Manhattan" can fuck right off)

I'm sure if I go back and revisit some shows from my childhood I'll find myself soured, though the opposite has happened just as often (Batman TAS is still my favorite TV show of all time even after 27 years)


----------



## Troj (Jun 17, 2019)

^^^^
Big Bang got stale, but I never "hated" it, and found the people who liked to rant about the show more tiresome than the show itself.  I always enjoyed the characters.

Ren and Stimpy: Adult Cartoon Party is absolute garbage. It goes to show that sometimes, artists do their best work when they have boundaries and limitations.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

i am descended from on high to purify this thread.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 21, 2019)

okay so after some contemplation I've remembered why I hated Last Man Standing so much, and that's because it's just the epitome of old political humour that old people on facebook laugh at, but no one else finds funny. Also it's so bad at trying to even be remotely tolerant. 

There are two episodes about "Gay" people I remember, and I put quotations around the word gay because neither of the characters who are called gay are actually even gay. The first episode revolves around the main character's daughter who has a friend, and one day her friend starts to give her gifts and shit and this leads the daughter to think that her friend might be gay, and as an actual Lesbian watching this whole episode pained me because I have met far too many straight people who immediately do the whole "What? You're Gay? OMG, do you have a crush on me?" Whenever I tell them I'm gay, and this whole episode was just that entire interaction but watered down and treated like some kind of serious topic that really connected with the struggles of gay people.  Like seriously, they actually made an episode about one of the most annoying things a lesbian could experience when trying to make friends, it wasn't funny. And her friend wasn't even a lesbian, they just sort of leave it up in the air. Like they don't say she's gay, but they also don't say she's straight. They don't confirm anything about this characters sexuality, whether she likes men or women or both or no one at all or whether it depends on multiple factors. So it's like "well what was the point in making us think she was gay if you're not even gonna try and confirm whether or not she likes girls or not, what the hell was this episode trying to say?" I would like to think it was an episode about not assuming people's sexuality just because they happen to do basic things for you like buy you shit because you're friends, but they don't even mention that at the end. They just sort of go "Well I won't judge you if you like girls or boys or both or whatever, I just don't want our friendship ruined over something that was really dumb." and then the friend is like "Lol okay, I'm glad we're BFFs  again." And i'm like "did the writers just forget halfway through why they were fighting in the first place?" 

And then there was another episode where the same daughter ends up in trouble with her school for calling another kid gay because he was bullying her. And at first I thought it was going to be an episode about how you shouldn't use words like Gay in order to insult other people, because at the end of the day that word is used as apart of someone's identity and that by using it in such a demeaning way you insult them and everyone else who wants to fly under that label. 

But no, the episode is actually about how sometimes boys just pick on girls they like, and maybe if girls don't want to be picked on they should just dress pretty and ask that boy out. Which is literally what ends up happening in the episode, she just starts wearing makeup "To look prettier" and starts wearing dresses and shit, and then halfway through they try to shoehorn in this message about how women shouldn't have to dress pretty to impress men because makeup and clothes are artificial things that people should use to impress themselves rather than other people, but they ruin it by making a stupid joke and playing the laughtrack so it's not taken seriously at all. And then the whole thing about her calling him Gay is literally never brought up again, it was just used as a means of riling up the audience, and to get them thinking they may have something important to say about using Gay as in insult, but instead they used it to push that stupid and very toxic mindset of "Boys hit the girls they like, so if a boy is bullying you he probably just likes you" mentality told to 3rd graders. 

Ugh I hated this show with a passion, just because they did something I didn't think was possible. They fucking queer baited the audience, but not by showing two people kissing. No they made it seem like they were gonna talk about serious issues in various minority communities, but from the perspective of people not in those communities, only for it just all be a ploy for them to espouse their really dumb and old fashioned lessons on life. It's somehow more insulting than when Riverdale showed Veronica and Betty kissing in all the promotional work to get people interested and to say "See, we're progressive! Sike!"


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 21, 2019)

TallmanClay said:


> Totally feel this. I've also seen a lot of CW stuff that I hated but finished just because I'd started it.
> 
> But the one worth mentioning is *Supernatural. *I kept hearing about it on tumblr and watched about seven seasons of it waiting for it to get good. Then one day it clicked that, wait a minute, there is no getting good.
> 
> ...



It's Doctor Who. Not "Dr. Who."

And Matt Smith was the greatest. You really missed out, I pity you.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> It's Doctor Who. Not "Dr. Who."



as an actual doctor i'm triggered by people being offended by the abbreviation here.

do you know how many abbreviations we have to use on a daily basis?

do you know how much easier it is to remember a sequence of letters rather than crap like Nevoid Basal Cell Carcinoma Syndrome?

also, the damn show itself uses the abbreviation even in the case of the title screen of the show if you bothered to go back any further than the last 20 years.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 12, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> as an actual doctor i'm triggered by people being offended by the abbreviation here.
> 
> do you know how many abbreviations we have to use on a daily basis?
> 
> ...



As a matter of fact I just looked each one up and the show title cards have _never _used the abbreviation in the entire history of the series.

We're not offended by the use of abbreviation, only in the case of The Doctor which is his name, not his profession. Pedantic, maybe, but it's a common misconception that triggers Whovians.

I don't think it's worth twisting in knots over - if I did, I'd edit my old post to read "The Ren & Stimpy Show" rather than just "Ren and Stimpy" - but since you claimed the show itself did it when it hadn't I had to go "hang on a minute..."


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2019)

Imagine getting this offended over an abbreviation lmao


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm an actual time lord and I think either is fine, so there. :]


----------



## Simo (Jul 12, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i am descended from on high to purify this thread.



Oh, that's an amazing show. It's hard to find TV shows I actually like, but this has to be among a small handful.

As for shows I tried to watch, and hated:

Hmm...hard to say. I generally don't make it far; often, not even an entire episode, of many shows


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 12, 2019)

I watched the first ten minutes of the first episode of some show called "Shameless" and immediately hated everything.


----------



## toc (Jul 17, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> as an actual doctor i'm triggered by people being offended by the abbreviation here.
> 
> do you know how many abbreviations we have to use on a daily basis?
> 
> do you know how much easier it is to remember a sequence of letters rather than crap like Nevoid Basal Cell Carcinoma Syndrome?


That isn't what's being discussed. The Doctor, as David Drake said, is the character's name (for all intents and purposes to laypeople; I'm not going to go into a full discussion about the Doctor's _actual_ name or we'd be here until the heat death of the universe).



> also, the damn show itself uses the abbreviation even in the case of the title screen of the show if you bothered to go back any further than the last 20 years.


You're stretching a half-truth.

The title card for the television series has *never* referred to the show as "Dr. Who". The end credits used that abbreviation to bill the title character from episode one of _An Unearthly Child_ in November 1963 until episode six of _The Green Death_ in June 1973. When Season 11 began with part one of _The Time Warrior_ later that December, the title sequence was updated, and the character was billed as "Doctor Who". This practice continued until part four of _Logopolis_ in March 1981. When the series resumed for Season 19 in January 1982, the incoming Peter Davison (the Fifth Doctor) requested to be billed as "The Doctor" beginning in his inaugural story _Castrovalva_.

This was to better reflect that the character is not actually called "Doctor Who" within the narrative of the program save for frequent in-jokes from basically day one, megalomaniacal computer WOTAN proclaiming "Doctor Who is required!" in the 1966 serial _The War Machines_, the aberrant billing of the 1970 story _Doctor Who and the Silurians_, and Moffat's use of it as the myth arc throughout his time as showrunner. The character remained billed as "The Doctor" until part three of _Survival_ in 1989, whereupon the series was put on hiatus with vague assurances of its return until it became clear the BBC was just lying. The show was cast into the wilderness until 1996 with the FOX telemovie, where the Eighth Doctor wasn't given a formal credit onscreen and the outgoing Seventh Doctor was labeled "The Old Doctor."

Christopher Eccleston was billed as "Doctor Who" in the credits of Series One back in 2005 (_Rose_ through _The Parting of the Ways_). Upon David Tennant's arrival, he imitated his idol Davison in requesting to be billed as "The Doctor," beginning with 2005's Christmas special, _The Christmas Invasion_.

Certain fan productions do still credit the part as "Doctor Who," usually out of fondness. Additionally, the protagonist of the 1960s Dalek films (played by the late, great Peter Cushing) is canonically called Dr. Who, with "Who" being his surname and his granddaughter Susan being called "Susie Who" on occasion (as far as I recall; it's been a minute since I've seen the films). However, the Dalek films are not considered canonical.

And now that I've exposed myself as a massive, unrepentant Whovian, I'll get on-topic.

I, for one, cannot stand _Blue Bloods_. It's basically an apologia for right-wing conservatism and a love letter to the police, who are depicted as martyrs for a justice system we all know is hopelessly corrupt, racist, and in need of a total overhaul. A shame, too, as I quite like the cast! They do a wonderful job! And there are moments I do enjoy within the narrative, but the thing as a whole is just tainted for me.


----------



## taromomo (Aug 5, 2019)

I just watched all of HBO's Big Little Lies which a lot of my friends really like... but maaan I couldn't stand it! It was so melodramatic, which I understand is the tone of the show, but I hate the trope of "this female character can't be strong unless they go through some extreme trauma/abuse/etc" especially when they're written by a dude because it's just, lol, very obvious...... I understand that the show is based on a book written by a woman though so maybe I'll read that one day. I like a good mystery but felt like the end event didn't justify any of the stuff that we had to slog through in the show.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 5, 2019)

I cannot think of any shows that I watched the whole way through and hated, if I got that far, I liked something to begin with. That said, *Star Trek Voyager* is a waste of your fucking time, its not exactly bad, but the Star Trek series was going in a lot better places with  Deep Space Nine and its a waste of potential, its like a shitty Next Generation, except none of the shit makes any sense. If they really wanted to make a show about a Star Trek crew out of water, they should have done that by actually having the ship REALLY change and decay the whole time, nothing feels like it has any weight and they just recycle the same plot points endlessly: this technology can get us home, but if we use it we are supporting X kind of evil aliens, oh noes our morals  Don't waste your time with fucking 7 years of this crap, search out the good episode, and watch those, the rest is rather bad.

*Enterprise* has similar problems, however season 3 and 4 with the Xindi is actually good, it is rather jingo-istic and 9/11y, but that's not fucking bad, it gives the story a fucking focus. Seeing an early Star Trek captain talk about eating a lizard race like turtle soup is some fucking good shit.

I am a long term Doctor Who fan, I like the series even at its campiness, I wasn't a fan of Moffat's work, but it did enjoy parts of it and just accepted the story direction with the Ponds, but Jesus Christ, I fucking HATE the *Clara Oswald* episodes, like she's too much of a fucking Mary Sue, every action in her life has universal importance despite her actual life being irrelevant because she lives all throughout space time and retroactively was helping the Doctor all along. She fucking kills an evil planet with a fucking leaf at one point because its an important leaf to her, A FUCKING LEAF. Towards the end, me and my sister were happy any time we through she was going to die forever.


----------

